# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  راه حلی برام دارین؟ :)))

## sharleen

سلام بچه ها!
من سه ساله پشت کنکورم و فارغ التحصیل سمپاد.
یکی از دلایل پشت کنکور موندنم هم به خاطر اینه که خودم یه مقدار کم کاری داشتم همیشه و بی برنامگی. همه ی اینا بیشتر اوقات دست خودم نبوده.( این طور هم نیست که مدام برم مهمونی یا سرمو با بیرون رفتن گرم کنم اتفاقا برعکس... همیشه از همچین تفریحاتی زدم ولی بعضی وقتا حتی با همه ی اینا نتونستم درس بخونم یا حداقل به مقدار قابل قبول درس بخونم.)  آدمی هستم که اگه یکم فشار روم باشه مثلا اگه قرار باشه توی درس خاصی آزمون بدم اون درس رو بهتر میخونم و الا یکم سستی میکنم.( برای این یه مورد هم نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم.)
سال پیش رفتم روانپزشک ولی به دردم نخورد. نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم ... البته یه سری دغدغه های فکری هم همیشه دارم و میشه گفت بی تاثیر نیستن. 
امسال رتبه م نسبت به سالای قبل بهتر شده ولی خب تغییر چندانی تو رشته هایی که میتونم قبول شم به وجود نیومده. با خودم میگفتم اگه رشته ای به غیر از سه تا رشته ی  دندون و پزشکی و دارو قبول شم، تلاشم رو میذارم برای لیسانس و سعی میکنم با یه رزومه  خوب اپلای کنم. رتبه ی من به پرستاری میخوره ولی حقیقتش هیچ علاقه ای به این رشته ندارم. علوم آزمایشگاهی رو ترجیح میدم... ولی متاسفانه یکم راجع بهش تحقیق کردم و متوجه شدم گویا تو کشورمون به فارغ التحصیلای این رشته کم لطفی میشه و اگه بنا به دلایلی من نتونم اپلای کنم مجبورم با این بعدش رو به رو بشم که من به شدت بیزارم. رشته ی شیمی رو هم دوست دارم که باز هم به خاطر چیزایی که شنیدم باعث شدن دلسرد بشم...
برای اپلای کردن هم شنیدم چند مدل بورسیه داریم که از بین اونا یکیشون فول فاند هستش که من نمیدونم چقدر احتمالش هست بتونم بهش برسم و یکی دیگه ش هم فقط شامل هزینه ی تحصیل میشه و مابقی هزینه ها با خودمه که میترسم خونواده م توان پرداخت همون هزینه هارو نداشته باشن... 
از طرفی اگه بخوام پشت بمونم با یه سری مشکلات دیگه رو به روئم، ساده ترینش همین تمدید شدن یا نشدن کنکور نظام قدیمه. نمیدونم اگه نظام قدیم برگزار نشه خونواده م حاضر میشن برای هزینه های مالی خرید کتاب و... ساپورتم کنن یا نه. چون نظر مثبتشون رو اینه که من پشت نمونم یکی از بهونه هاشونم نگرانی بابت سن استخدام و این حرفاست که من واقعا نمیدونم همچین چیزی هنوز هست یا نه و اگه هست برای چه رشته هاییه؟! =)))))
به نظرتون میتونم یکی از رشته ها، شبانه قبول شم و بعدش اگه نظام قدیم تمدید شد کنکور بدم؟ یا نمی ارزه و وقتم تلف میشه؟؟؟اصلا کدوم رشته ها شبانه داره؟
راه حلی برام دارین؟ =)))
علاقه ی من بیشتر به رشته های تحقیقاتیه، و از این جهت همیشه دارو سازی رو توی رشته های تاپ نزدیک بهش میدیدم. الان که زمان انتخاب رشته ست چند برابر بیشتر از قبل داره بهم ثابت میشه که من به بقیه ی رشته ها علاقه ی زیادی ندارم...  یا باید بتونم اپلای کنم و به اون چیزی که تو ذهنمه برسم یا هیچی به غیر از سه تا رشته ی دارو و پزشکی و دندون منو راضی نمیکنه ...  این سردرگمی از همه چی بدتره. واقعا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم...

----------


## sharleen

up

----------


## nikman

> سلام بچه ها!
> من سه ساله پشت کنکورم و فارغ التحصیل سمپاد.
> سردرگمی از همه چی بدتره. واقعا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم...


عزیز دل برادر.
رتبه امسال حدود چه عددیه؟
لیست 15 رو تهیه کردی؟
بدون دونستن اینا،نمیشه جواب داد!

----------


## Bahar1377

من میگم یه لیسانس بگیر. از زیر این همه فشار و استرس که از طرف اطرافیان بهت وارد میشه خارج میشی. روحیه ی خودتم تو این چندسال تقویت کن. بعد لیسانس دوباره کنکور بده. چون الان روحت خستس. تو این چهار سال کنار دانشگاه برو یکی ، دو تا مهارت یادبگیر. کلاس کامپیوتر برو حرفه ای شی. تافل بگیر. کلاس آشپزی برو. ورزش کن. هر کاری دوست داری بکن.

----------


## Amirsina

> من سال97 دوتا دانشجوی داروی فردوسی رو باهاششن صحبت میکردم میگفتن فقط فرووووووووش!!میگفتن تحقیات میخواستیم بکنیم دارومارو بسازیم ولی خیلی کم میخوان برای این کارا حتی شرکت های دارویی هم برای نیرو برایی کار تولید بیشتر میخوان تا تحقیق.در کل تحقیقات هر رشته ای باید فقط از مسیر دانشگاه باشه نه استخدامی جایی. بعدشم خانواده راست میگن که سن استخدامت میره بالا شاید نتونی هم معافیت بگیری برای سال بعد.اپلای رو هم من نظر شخصیم همون بدبختی هایی که تو میخوای تو ایران بکشی تو خارجم باید بکشی.ول کن بابا اپلای رو کیلو چنده خیلی دلشون برای خارجی ها(نه فقط ایرانیا هر خارجی ای در هرکشوری)سوخته بهش همه چی بدن؟ اینایی که میبینیم کلی ازشون کار میکشن جذبشون میکنن یه چیزی بهشون میدن که چشمت رو گرفته که منم برم؟
> ولی در کل وضعت رو مشخص باید بکنی 
> اپلای یا داخل؟
>  امسال برم یا سال بعد بمونم
> بعد که مشخص کردی اینارو بگو دوس دارم استخدام شم جایی یا اینکه میخوام برای خودم کارکنم؟ اصلا شغلی که بهش علاقه داری چیه؟از کجا میخوای پول دربیاری؟اینارو باخودت فک کن مشورت بگیر معلوم نشد بعد بیانظر بخواه.بعدشم شما الآن نمیدونم خانومی یا آقا ولی خوب به هرحال20 ساله هستین دیگه خوب کی میخواین خودتون مستقل بشین پول دربیاریییین؟
> راستی رشته اینم باید مشخص کنین کهچی میخواین مثلا من خودم اگر امسال فیزیک نیارم هرچی باشه میرم برا فوق گرایش فیزیک میرم! والا علاقه دارم به فیزیک ولی خوب سر ناچچرایم مجبورم برم رشته دیگه البته حداقل مرتبط باهاش


دقیقا منم یه سال پشت کنکور موندم ولی تجربی اومدنم یکم اشتباه بود.نمیگم علاقه ندارما نه.عاشق دارو بودم ولی کامپیوترو بیشتر دوست داشتم.همیشه ریاضی و فیزیکمم از زیست و شیمی بهتر بوده.خلاصه بین پیرا پزشکیا کلیییی تحقیق کردم و نتیجه گرفتم پرستاری بهتره برا من.از دختر داییم که پرستاره پرسیدم.گفت افراد کمی فوق لیسانس و دکترا تو پرستاری میگیرن چون درامد دارن و راضی ان.رفتم یه سرچ زدم ببینم ارشد پرشتاری چیا میشه خوند که یه دفعه دیدم میشه مهندسی پزشکی گرایش بیوالکتریک رفت.دقییییقا همه چیزایی که من میخامو داره.ترکیب زیست و ریاضی با فیزیک و کامپیوتر.الانم اگه خدا بخواد پرستاری میرم و مطمعنم تو آینده موفق میشم.

----------


## Amirsina

> دقیقا منم یه سال پشت کنکور موندم ولی تجربی اومدنم یکم اشتباه بود.نمیگم علاقه ندارما نه.عاشق دارو بودم ولی کامپیوترو بیشتر دوست داشتم.همیشه ریاضی و فیزیکمم از زیست و شیمی بهتر بوده.خلاصه بین پیرا پزشکیا کلیییی تحقیق کردم و نتیجه گرفتم پرستاری بهتره برا من.از دختر داییم که پرستاره پرسیدم.گفت افراد کمی فوق لیسانس و دکترا تو پرستاری میگیرن چون درامد دارن و راضی ان.رفتم یه سرچ زدم ببینم ارشد پرشتاری چیا میشه خوند که یه دفعه دیدم میشه مهندسی پزشکی گرایش بیوالکتریک رفت.دقییییقا همه چیزایی که من میخامو داره.ترکیب زیست و ریاضی با فیزیک و کامپیوتر.الانم اگه خدا بخواد پرستاری میرم و مطمعنم تو آینده موفق میشم.


ضمنا توی سمپادم درس خوندم همیشه ام جزؤ شاگردای کلاس بودم ولی استرس سر جلسه همه چیو ریخت به هم

----------


## telma_alen

> عزیز دل برادر.
> رتبه امسال حدود چه عددیه؟
> لیست 15 رو تهیه کردی؟
> بدون دونستن اینا،نمیشه جواب داد!


خب لیست 15 چیه که برا همه میگی ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nikman

> خب لیست 15 چیه که برا همه میگی ؟؟؟؟؟


15تا رشته ی متفاوتی که دوستشون داری و طبق شرایطی که دراون هستی،اولویت بندی شده باشه.
صفر و صد بودن خوب نیست یعنی این که بگی فقط رشته اولی میارم یا هیچی دیگه!!
همه انسان ها،علاقشون ابعاد زیادی داره.بدی قضیه اینه که ما چسبیدیم فقط به یک نوع رشته!
این ویژگی:صفر یا صد بودن،بدترین ضرر رو به عمر و جوانی و زندگیمون میزنه :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Mobin.

> 15تا رشته ی متفاوتی که دوستشون داری و طبق شرایطی که دراون هستی،اولویت بندی شده باشه.
> صفر و صد بودن خوب نیست یعنی این که بگی فقط رشته اولی میارم یا هیچی دیگه!!
> همه انسان ها،علاقشون ابعاد زیادی داره.بدی قضیه اینه که ما چسبیدیم فقط به یک نوع رشته!
> این ویژگی:صفر یا صد بودن،بدترین ضرر رو به عمر و جوانی و زندگیمون میزنه


واللا من خودمم قبول دارم این خیلی بده شما فقط بگی رشته تاپ میخوام و نری . اما خب قبول کنیم به جز 7 یا 8 رشته پیرا پزشکی بقیه رو خوندن فقط وقت تلف کردنه . مگر اینکه فکر اپلای داشته باشی . دیگه مثلا یکی بیاد بگه من امسال رتبم بد شده میرم از تجربی علوم قرانی بخونم و چون علاقه دارم موفق میشم دیگه تابلوعه چی میشه

----------


## nikman

> واللا من خودمم قبول دارم این خیلی بده شما فقط بگی رشته تاپ میخوام و نری . اما خب قبول کنیم به جز 7 یا 8 رشته پیرا پزشکی بقیه رو خوندن فقط وقت تلف کردنه . مگر اینکه فکر اپلای داشته باشی . دیگه مثلا یکی بیاد بگه من امسال رتبم بد شده میرم از تجربی علوم قرانی بخونم و چون علاقه دارم موفق میشم دیگه تابلوعه چی میشه


در اشتباهی! :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31): 

سال گذشته من با یک خانومی اشنا شدم که رشتشون علوم ورزشی بود !!
با رتبه 80 هزار رفته بود دانشگاه
چنتا پیج و سایت با موضوع رشته خودشون زده بودند و بیش از 30 میلیون درامد ماهانه داشتند
راهش رو پیدا کرده بود
رتبه 80 هزار 
درامد 30 میلیون
دختر جوان ورزشکار 
کار مجازی


خدا کنه آدم بخواد کاری رو انجام بده برادر :Yahoo (76):

----------


## reza131

از الان روی اپلای حساب نکن.
رشته ای که میخوای باهاش اپلای کنی هم باید بهش علاقه داشته باشی هم یه احتمال واسه اینکه نتونی بری هم در نظر بگیری.
بهترین کار اینه که بخونی واسه سه رشته، البته اگه انرژی و انگیزه شو داری

----------


## Unicorn_m

به نظر من تکلیفت رو باید همین الان معلوم کنی
بارها شنیدی که خیلیا رفتن یه رشته الکی لیسانس گرفتن و بعدش پشیمونی پشت پشیمونی که چرا نموندیم پشت کنکور رشته ای که دوست داریم رو بخونیم...
ولی در کل میفهممت و به شدت درکت میکنم چون منم عاشق رشته های تحقیقاتیم...
اگر قراره علوم آزمایشگاهی بخونی به نظرم یکی از دانشگاه های تهران رو برو و وقتی دانشگاهت شروع شد از همون اول برای خودت رزومه درست کن...مقاله های بین المللی بنویس و کنفرانس و سمینار و اینا شرکت کن...نمراتتم تو حد عالی نگه دار تا استاد راهنما جذبت شه اون موقع احتمال فول فاند گرفتنت خیلی بالاست...
اگرم واقعا تواناییش رو داری که پشت کنکور بمونی این کارو بکن...اگر فکر میکنی سالای قبل تمامت رو نذاشتی سرش و شرمنده خودتی...
اینجاهاش دیگه برمیگرده به خودت و اولویت هات

----------


## NormaL

> سلام بچه ها!
> من سه ساله پشت کنکورم و فارغ التحصیل سمپاد.
> یکی از دلایل پشت کنکور موندنم هم به خاطر اینه که خودم یه مقدار کم کاری داشتم همیشه و بی برنامگی. همه ی اینا بیشتر اوقات دست خودم نبوده.( این طور هم نیست که مدام برم مهمونی یا سرمو با بیرون رفتن گرم کنم اتفاقا برعکس... همیشه از همچین تفریحاتی زدم ولی بعضی وقتا حتی با همه ی اینا نتونستم درس بخونم یا حداقل به مقدار قابل قبول درس بخونم.)  آدمی هستم که اگه یکم فشار روم باشه مثلا اگه قرار باشه توی درس خاصی آزمون بدم اون درس رو بهتر میخونم و الا یکم سستی میکنم.( برای این یه مورد هم نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم.)
> سال پیش رفتم روانپزشک ولی به دردم نخورد. نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم ... البته یه سری دغدغه های فکری هم همیشه دارم و میشه گفت بی تاثیر نیستن. 
> امسال رتبه م نسبت به سالای قبل بهتر شده ولی خب تغییر چندانی تو رشته هایی که میتونم قبول شم به وجود نیومده. با خودم میگفتم اگه رشته ای به غیر از سه تا رشته ی  دندون و پزشکی و دارو قبول شم، تلاشم رو میذارم برای لیسانس و سعی میکنم با یه رزومه  خوب اپلای کنم. رتبه ی من به پرستاری میخوره ولی حقیقتش هیچ علاقه ای به این رشته ندارم. علوم آزمایشگاهی رو ترجیح میدم... ولی متاسفانه یکم راجع بهش تحقیق کردم و متوجه شدم گویا تو کشورمون به فارغ التحصیلای این رشته کم لطفی میشه و اگه بنا به دلایلی من نتونم اپلای کنم مجبورم با این بعدش رو به رو بشم که من به شدت بیزارم. رشته ی شیمی رو هم دوست دارم که باز هم به خاطر چیزایی که شنیدم باعث شدن دلسرد بشم...
> برای اپلای کردن هم شنیدم چند مدل بورسیه داریم که از بین اونا یکیشون فول فاند هستش که من نمیدونم چقدر احتمالش هست بتونم بهش برسم و یکی دیگه ش هم فقط شامل هزینه ی تحصیل میشه و مابقی هزینه ها با خودمه که میترسم خونواده م توان پرداخت همون هزینه هارو نداشته باشن... 
> از طرفی اگه بخوام پشت بمونم با یه سری مشکلات دیگه رو به روئم، ساده ترینش همین تمدید شدن یا نشدن کنکور نظام قدیمه. نمیدونم اگه نظام قدیم برگزار نشه خونواده م حاضر میشن برای هزینه های مالی خرید کتاب و... ساپورتم کنن یا نه. چون نظر مثبتشون رو اینه که من پشت نمونم یکی از بهونه هاشونم نگرانی بابت سن استخدام و این حرفاست که من واقعا نمیدونم همچین چیزی هنوز هست یا نه و اگه هست برای چه رشته هاییه؟! =)))))
> به نظرتون میتونم یکی از رشته ها، شبانه قبول شم و بعدش اگه نظام قدیم تمدید شد کنکور بدم؟ یا نمی ارزه و وقتم تلف میشه؟؟؟اصلا کدوم رشته ها شبانه داره؟
> راه حلی برام دارین؟ =)))
> علاقه ی من بیشتر به رشته های تحقیقاتیه، و از این جهت همیشه دارو سازی رو توی رشته های تاپ نزدیک بهش میدیدم. الان که زمان انتخاب رشته ست چند برابر بیشتر از قبل داره بهم ثابت میشه که من به بقیه ی رشته ها علاقه ی زیادی ندارم...  یا باید بتونم اپلای کنم و به اون چیزی که تو ذهنمه برسم یا هیچی به غیر از سه تا رشته ی دارو و پزشکی و دندون منو راضی نمیکنه ...  این سردرگمی از همه چی بدتره. واقعا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم...


دوست عزیز شما نه زتبه تو گفتی نه سطح درسی و خیلی چیزای دیگه. چجور انتظار داری یه راه حل بذاریم جلو پات؟

----------


## NormaL

> ضمنا توی سمپادم درس خوندم همیشه ام جزؤ شاگردای کلاس بودم ولی استرس سر جلسه همه چیو ریخت به هم


سمپادو بذار در کوزه آبشو بخور!
من خودمم دانش آموز سمپادم که دارم این حرفو میزنم
اینکه شما توی مدرسه شاگرد اول بودی یا معدلت بیست شده یا سر صف بهت جایزه دادن(!) دلیل نمیشه توی کنکور موفق بشی

یکی از آشنایان پز معدل بیست نهاییشو میداد بعد رتبش تو کنکور شد ۳۰۰۰۰ :Yahoo (110): 

در کل خیلی رو این چیزا حساب باز نکن

آزمون آزمایشی میرفتی؟ ترازت چند بود؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Amirsina

> سمپادو بذار در کوزه آبشو بخور!من خودمم دانش آموز سمپادم که دارم این حرفو میزنماینکه شما توی مدرسه شاگرد اول بودی یا معدلت بیست شده یا سر صف بهت جایزه دادن(!) دلیل نمیشه توی کنکور موفق بشییکی از آشنایان پز معدل بیست نهاییشو میداد بعد رتبش تو کنکور شد ۳۰۰۰۰در کل خیلی رو این چیزا حساب باز نکنآزمون آزمایشی میرفتی؟ ترازت چند بود؟


قلمچی میانگین ۶۳۰۰

----------


## NormaL

> قلمچی میانگین ۶۳۰۰


رتبه کنکورت؟!

----------


## Amirsina

> رتبه کنکورت؟!


۷۵۰۰ منطقه ۲

----------


## NormaL

> ۷۵۰۰ منطقه ۲


رشته ی خاصی مد نظرت هست؟
به نظرم پرستاری از بین زیرگروه های پزشکی گزینه ی مناسب تری برای مهاجرت باشه

----------


## Amirsina

> رشته ی خاصی مد نظرت هست؟
> به نظرم پرستاری از بین زیرگروه های پزشکی گزینه ی مناسب تری برای مهاجرت باشه


اره انتخاب رشته کردم پرستاری زدم

----------


## Amirsina

> رشته ی خاصی مد نظرت هست؟
> به نظرم پرستاری از بین زیرگروه های پزشکی گزینه ی مناسب تری برای مهاجرت باشه


و اینکه ارشدش خیلی خوبه و علاوه بر اون میشه ارشد مهندسی پزشکی هم گرفت.چیزی که برا کارشناسی از تجربی نمیشه رفت و رشته ایه که خیییییلی دوسش دارم

----------


## NormaL

> اره انتخاب رشته کردم پرستاری زدم


خب خوبه پس. به نظرم اگه آوردی برو با قطعیت برات بهترین گزینه س.
توصیه ی من اینه که به دوباره پشت کنکور موندن فکر نکنی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Amirsina

> خب خوبه پس. به نظرم اگه آوردی برو با قطعیت برات بهترین گزینه س.
> توصیه ی من اینه که به دوباره پشت کنکور موندن فکر نکنی


نه بابا اصلا دیگه حالم از کتابای مدرسه بهم میخوره

----------

